# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  What else can we do with 3D printer?

## wenganxiang

Since I printed my first 3D printing model with Geeetech 3D printer, a question came out from my brain.  We can print metal, we can print wood, we can print organ, we can print food, etc. My Geeetech 3D printer, for example, a cheap printer, can print many models with 5 different types of material !  What else can we print with a 3D printer? or we can put forward another question, what the 3D printer can not print ?

----------


## richardphat

Don't get the vision of "print everything is possible", it will backfired at you on the long run. There are just thing that you should not print because it is not smart. Things such as screw, washer, standard parts that are locally accessible.
I can make you believe far more objects cannot just be printed because it will probably end up in complete failure, or unsatisfaction.

Using the term 3D printer is too generic, FDM is bottlenecked with plastic based and serious warping/overhang and nozzle dimension, SLA/DLP is limited with resin and SLS need powder material.

Speaking of FDM printers, they cannot print, shaft, smooth rod, small gear (yes for the look, but not functional for heavy stress). Or holes in the side without using support, 2 side flange pipe without support etc. The use of support will just make the parts visually turn off without sanding or post treatment.  

Don't want to go in depth for the other type, I'll let the people who are more experienced in those field to tell me. Pretty sure they can bring a list of what can't be print without messing around.

----------


## curious aardvark

I think you've sort of missed the point richard. 
We're not talking specific things, but whole new categories of manufacturing.

For me, I think food is the most interesting - if because it's the one I'm most sceptical about. 
I'm a good cook, so watching a machine make something in an hour I could do in 10 minutes, seems daft. 

But that's because at the moment we're in the infancy of the technology. 
In 10 years it's fully possible that you could order a pretty decent 3 course meal from a machine, and it'd be pretty good. 

But the thing wengangxiang is getting at is what completely new fields can 3d printing be used for. 

Organ printing with a person's own stem cells - is simply mind blowing, but it's very nearly a workable reality. 
machines on mars and the moon that can take in raw materials and print habitats - not here yet, but pretty close. 

So where does the potential for these technologies end ? 
I have no idea.  But the future is here.

----------


## richardphat

My bad, I was pretty sure it was the other case around.

----------


## wenganxiang

Aardvark got my point. But what richard said is also considerable. You know, science&technology is a double-edged sword. Maybe it's not always good for printers which can  print everything.

----------


## wenganxiang

Some people ask me where I got my printer. Here is the link: http://www.geeetech.com/acrylic-geee...kit-p-884.html

----------


## constantine

Can not print sth alive, i think, even a little worm.

----------


## wenganxiang

> Can not print sth alive, i think, even a little worm.


Can 3D printed organ be regarded as alive? It is made up of real cells.

----------


## Wolfie

> For me, I think food is the most interesting - if because it's the one I'm most sceptical about. 
> I'm a good cook, so watching a machine make something in an hour I could do in 10 minutes, seems daft.


I think you missed the point a little too  :Smile: 

Its not about what the printer can do in an hour that you could do in 10 minutes.  Its all about what the printer can do, that *you can't* do without the printer  :Smile:   THAT is the key here.

Could you carve a detailed chocolate wedding cake topper that looks exactly like the actual bride and groom?  I darn sure couldn't.  But a 3D printer capable of extruding chocolate could!  It would be easy and profitable.  The 3d scan could be done at the same time as the wedding photos are taken, they are posed and lit already aren't they?  So, imagine someone working with the photographer to produce the 3D scan of the couple.  Then maybe scan the lace on her dress or veil close up.  Imagine printing that exact pattern of lace out of fondant for the tiers on the wedding cake.  The wedding industry is a money making machine from the planners, to the coordinators, catering, cake makers, photographers and locations.  They are all making bank.  3D printing services could tap into that big time since they can produce something that would be either impossible or extremely costly without a 3D printer.  Imagine a cake maker being able to offer something like that while their competitors can't yet.  If that isn't incentive for innovation, then I don't know what is.

How about printing melted isomalt? Again, custom produced candy and decorations for weddings, birthdays and sweet 16's.  There's a lot of daddys out there willing to drop cash for whatever their sweetie wants on her 16th.  And if you had that printer, YOU could make money with it helping her daddy giver her anything she can dream up!  And what about printing custom sugar glasses?  Thats possible if we could harness melted isomalt.  Businesses, bars, CEOs would love custom glasses for their next black tie event with their company or business logo right on the glasses that you can eat!

Or how about an awesome bust of Aaron Rodgers (QB from Green Bay) printed out of chedder cheese for your nacho tray at your next super bowl party?  Hey, caterers, yall listening?  :Wink:   Money to be made here!

These things CAN happen.  And I am betting dollars to doughnuts that someone is or has been working on those things or ones just like them.

There is a ChefJet printer but its not an extrusion type printer and only does sugar prints AFAIK.  So, its a start.

----------


## wenganxiang

> I think you missed the point a little too 
> 
> Its not about what the printer can do in an hour that you could do in 10 minutes.  Its all about what the printer can do, that *you can't* do without the printer   THAT is the key here.
> 
> Could you carve a detailed chocolate wedding cake topper that looks exactly like the actual bride and groom?  I darn sure couldn't.  But a 3D printer capable of extruding chocolate could!  It would be easy and profitable.  The 3d scan could be done at the same time as the wedding photos are taken, they are posed and lit already aren't they?  So, imagine someone working with the photographer to produce the 3D scan of the couple.  Then maybe scan the lace on her dress or veil close up.  Imagine printing that exact pattern of lace out of fondant for the tiers on the wedding cake.  The wedding industry is a money making machine from the planners, to the coordinators, catering, cake makers, photographers and locations.  They are all making bank.  3D printing services could tap into that big time since they can produce something that would be either impossible or extremely costly without a 3D printer.  Imagine a cake maker being able to offer something like that while their competitors can't yet.  If that isn't incentive for innovation, then I don't know what is.
> 
> How about printing melted isomalt? Again, custom produced candy and decorations for weddings, birthdays and sweet 16's.  There's a lot of daddys out there willing to drop cash for whatever their sweetie wants on her 16th.  And if you had that printer, YOU could make money with it helping her daddy giver her anything she can dream up!  And what about printing custom sugar glasses?  Thats possible if we could harness melted isomalt.  Businesses, bars, CEOs would love custom glasses for their next black tie event with their company or business logo right on the glasses that you can eat!
> 
> Or how about an awesome bust of Aaron Rodgers (QB from Green Bay) printed out of chedder cheese for your nacho tray at your next super bowl party?  Hey, caterers, yall listening?   Money to be made here!
> ...


Your point is so interesting that i almost drool ! And aardvark just express his interest in cooking with a 3D printer. That's also a good idea.

----------


## constantine

> Can 3D printed organ be regarded as alive? It is made up of real cells.


3D printed organ is really a great breakthrough. But I what I mean is farther, like a whole animal.

----------


## cohocarl

> But I what I mean is farther, like a whole animal.


JeniferAniston.stl      :Wink:

----------


## oklok

You can 3d printing in anything that can be melt and become solid again. Then of course it depends if your machien setting is capable of it!

----------


## constantine

> JeniferAniston.stl


What's this?

----------


## constantine

> You can 3d printing in anything that can be melt and become solid again. Then of course it depends if your machien setting is capable of it!


The present tenique has had capability to do that like plasic and metal

----------


## wenganxiang

Cell can not be melted, or it will die

----------

